# 360 Long



## ejbell (Jul 11, 2014)

I 've got a 360 Long that will set and idle for hours then you start bush hogging and it quits just like you run out of fuel. I've changed all the filters and bled all lines but it still does the same thing. Any answers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure if Long has heat gauge??? might want to check air filter etc,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried mowing in a lower gear? Are you mowing at the proper RPM as well? Could cause a shut down on overheat if the engine is labouring.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

There is a filter in the top of the little fuel pump which you pump to bleed the system Screw the small bolt out of the top some tops are flat and some domed


----------

